# Health and dental plan premiums



## noviceinvestor (Jan 7, 2013)

I came across an article in the latest issue of Moneysense, in which Evelyn Jacks mentioned that Canada's taxation laws allow taxpayers to include Blue Cross health and dental plan premiums as medical tax credit. I currently have medical and dental coverage through the plans that my employer (Government) offered. I also have a health spending account. In my case, the portion of premiums that I paid for the health and dental benefit plans are eligible for reimbursement through my Health Spending Account. So essentially, all I have to do is submit a report and health spending account claim form to Blue Cross. After a few months, it will reimburse back the premiums paid for the period I requested.

My question is: How should I treat this in my tax return?


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

You can't claim anything you are reimbursed for.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Homerhomer said:


> You can't claim anything you are reimbursed for.


It's known as double dipping. Too good to be true.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Also, your medical expenses need to exceed $2,152 (2013) or 3% of your net income, whichever is lower, for you to get any tax benefit. To maximize this benefit, include your entire family's medical expenses on the lower income person's return. This would include any benefits not covered by your health plans (check the CRA website to see what is covered) or what you paid out of pocket (deductibles, co pays). Also, it does not have to be from Jan 1 - Dec 31. It could be any one year period, as long as one day is from the tax year. Make sure you don't include premiums for life or disability insurance.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I always read you should put it on the lower income person's return, but when I did my taxes this year it wound up being better on the higher person's return - because the lower person's tax was already so low. So, check both ways.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Spudd said:


> I always read you should put it on the lower income person's return, but when I did my taxes this year it wound up being better on the higher person's return - because the lower person's tax was already so low. So, check both ways.


Good point.


----------

